# new Gum Oils



## windrivermaiden (Dec 28, 2007)

I had 2 clear days...made 3 prints. 12 x 12


----------



## terri (Dec 29, 2007)

Beautiful work! These are some of the best yet - just gorgeous work. Love them all.

May the sun continue to shine on you all through the coming New Year. :sun: 




pssst! That means: keep up the good work.


----------



## tylerzachary412 (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks really nice!!! Really a mastery work


----------



## steward147 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice post....................


----------

